# Aspen bedding safe?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

What do you guys think?

Premier Pet Aspen Bedding is the "hypoallergenic" bedding of choice when there is concern that your pet may have respiratory sensitivities.

Naturally scent free and absorbent
No aromatic oils
Encourages exercise and nesting
Made in the USA.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aspen is the most recommended for tiels...pine is OK too though a little more strong smell. Cedar is a major no-no. So yes, the aspen is fine.


----------

